# Ridgid dp1550



## Routerisstillmyname

Congratulation on a wise purchase. Ridgid makes solid tools. All you need now is to make yourself a drill press table.


----------



## MarkwithaK

I am also becoming a fan of Ridgid's power tools. I've always liked their pipe wrenches but never gave much consideration to their power tools until I recently bought the R4511 TS. That lifetime warranty is awesome.


----------



## JasonWagner

Congratulations on the purchase. I picked up the older model of this DP15501 (basically just color difference) on Craigslist a few months ago. I'm very happy with mine. I have since made a large wood table with fence for it and added a laser from Woodcraft that works very well. I couldn't be happier unless I spent more than $550 for a Delta or Steel City.


----------



## jim1mckenna

I have a ridged miter saw I like it the only thing is the dust colection sucks, also I just picked up a ridged 6" jointer I love it works greate was easy to set up. I need a new drill does this one have speed control.

Jim


----------



## JasonWagner

Jim - what miter saw has good dust collection?! ;-) I built a shroud around mine with a dust collector and now it's OK. The Ridgid drill press is 12 speed controlled by chaning belts on pulleys. Takes about a minute.


----------



## davidmicraig

Thanks for the review. I have started becoming more and more a Ridgid guy (and I don't mean in the viagra sense of the word). The lifetime warranty is great and the quality of the tools is excellent. I have their ts3660 table saw and love it to pieces. I have their cordless drill and driver and recently purchased their trim router. Congrats on your purchase.

David


----------



## Ken90712

I have to agree, I bought thier table saw. It was not the one I wanted but the Sale I stumbeled across I could not pass up. I have to say I have been very happy and impressed with the TS thus far! Life time warranty is nice! Nice purchase!


----------



## WoodshopJoe

I too have a shop full of Ridgid tools I am really happy with, I have their planer, miter saw, table saw, shop vac and a random orbital sander. I am thinking of changing my interior decor of the shop so that the walls match the tools, only that is a lot of orange and I might feel like I'm working in a pumpkin.


----------



## Raspar

Was looking at this over the weekend. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jtash

I have one and it works great for me.


----------



## richgreer

I need a drill press and I have read every review and every relative comment on this website regarding drill presses. The Ridgid seems to be endorsed by many so I went to the Depot to look at one. Whoever assembled the unit that is displayed on the floor did a terrible job. The spindle was all the way down because the spring was not properly attached. The track on the side of the column was not flush with the column. There were other problems. It looked like a piece of junk. To buy a Ridgid I have to assume/trust that all these flaws were just the consequence of an incompetent person assembling it.

I then went to Lowes and looked at the Delta on display. It looked excellent in every way. I could move the table up and down easily. I could loosen and tighten the belts easily. Everything seemed to work right. It felt right. It's $100 more but I feel much more comfortable about the Delta.

I don't mean to disparage Home Depot in general, but with respect to the local stores, I like Lowes a lot more.


----------



## hnajjar

I agree with richgreer. The local HD here in Chattanooga also stinks which makes me think the Ridgid brand is likewise. Although I have a Ridgid shop vac and it is pretty awesome.


----------



## richgreer

Update - Lowes marked the price of the Delta drill press down to $379 and I bought it. It's setup and working great. So far, I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders

I am too a big fan of Ridgid brand tools… I have the jointer, planer, shop vac and radial arm saw. All were easy to set up out of the box and accurate. The jointer is the most difficult to get the blades lined up perfectly, but once they are, it requires nothing else. All the machines have worked great in my shop over the last couple of years and I have no regrets about buying them. I am looking into buying the Drill press once I get approval from the boss (wife). It will be a good upgrade from the cheapo jobmate I picked up from Canadian Tire several years ago. 
Thanks for the review…


----------



## jp93274

I just picked this up on "clearance" $149.99- 10% coupon =sweet deal!

also got the bandsaw for $184-10% coupon= very nice price!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## KevinVan

I just got one on clearance too.
$126.78 out the door using a 20% off harbor freight coupon!


----------



## njcraftsman

Follow up 1688 days later !! Still runs like new, used daily in my commercial production wood shop. Extremely heavily used tool, with NO down time since purchased. HIGHLY recommended! Heavy duty quality drill press!!


----------

